# Ticket Booth



## Galwaybay (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi all, I'm new on here from Ireland. I made a clip from my home cinema and was wondering what you thought of my solution for a ticket booth. 
Happy new year, all the best
Ross.


----------



## Galwaybay (Dec 20, 2011)

Ahh it won't let me post the YouTube address for my video


----------



## Galwaybay (Dec 20, 2011)

Well if you are interested you can find it on YouTube by searching my profile 'rafiqgarnet' it's the video titled 'budget home cinema'


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Ross,

Would love to see it - in order to post links, you need to have 5 posts. If you want, you can use the post padding thread to get to 5.


----------

